# Avro Lancaster B1 "Mickey the Moocher"



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

These are for u lanc


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

they're amazing!! 

a very welcome addition to my collection........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Outstanding Pics! Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow great pics! The last one is amazing 8) Whoever took them pics is quite the photographer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

i'm sending cripps my collection of lanc photos some time, all 250 of them.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

I have about 300 P-38 pics, so ha!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

right, that's a challenge...........


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

My folder of airplane pics is about 1.5 gig! It's about 7,500 pictures in categorized folders.


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

I have about 50 pics all the rest I need I find on here. 
Those Lanc shots are excellent Blitz what kit did you use?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> My folder of airplane pics is about 1.5 gig! It's about 7,500 pictures in categorized folders.



Bloody Hell!  I have 181MB worth of plane pics and I thought that was big


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe cheesy but I have one pic thats 181mb big


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I take alot also. When I go picture taking, I always take at least 50-100 pictures. It adds up fast, especially with digital cameras. I have folders within folders to keep them all separated and categorized.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

I have mainly just WW2 planes at the moment. I have folders full of colour profiles, and then individul folders for each plane manufacturer. Its still incredibly incomplete though.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

I still have airplanes that I have yet to collect pictures of, believe it or not. All in due time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

I really should organize mine better. Right now I have them in two folders: Pre 1945 and Post 1945. Not much of a breakdown.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

If I had it that way, I would never find anything. My WWII folder is plit into countries, the manufacturer, with separate folders for each plane. So to find my hellcat pics, I go to 
my pictures/airplanes/wwii/us/grumman/F8f Hellcat.

Kind of crazy, but it's the only way I can keep them organized and find anything.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

I have them arranged alphabetically and by model/mark numbers within the folders, but it still takes a while to find exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## JCS (Jun 5, 2005)

> My WWII folder is plit into countries, the manufacturer, with separate folders for each plane. So to find my hellcat pics, I go to
> my pictures/airplanes/wwii/us/grumman/F8f Hellcat.



Thats the same way I have mine organized. For a lot of countries and planes though I never really had any interest in them so I've got hundreds of folders for them with like 1 or 2 pics in each


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a few like that too, JCS, but I can't think of any other way to find them. I am starting to arrange some of them by serial numbers so that they are easier to find. I often find a cool story about a particular plane and rather than to create yet another subfolder, I rename the file with the serial numebr first.

I used to do alphabetical too, NS, but it got too big and unwieldy. I like to keep things smaller in the main directories. But to each their own. If I had my drothers (What the hell is a drother anyway?), I would have a software that catalogued all the photos and made them available for viewing. There would be a database with it so you could really doa some granular searching and all that.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not defending my way of doing it. I've just been too lazy to bother arranging them better, but I really should. My folders are getting huge.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

There are probably a number of ways to do it, neither right nor wrong. It pretty much boils down to what works for you. Your way did for me for awhile. Maybe I should just not be such a digital pack-rat!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmmm, individual folders for each plane. That could help


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

i only really have lancaster pics anyway  my lanc pics are nicely organised though...........


----------



## Concorde247 (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry guys, but you have to catch up a bit - 
I have 2.11 Gigabytes of aircraft info containing 14,306 files across 273 folders!! 

theyre made up of mostly WW2 aircraft broken down into countries airforces, then the individual aircraft e.g RAF, supermarine spitfire, Luftwaffe Bf109 etc. subdivided into images, docs, media (sound movies), lineart profiles.

i'm still trying to break it down further into individual squadrons etc. but it will take me ages!!


----------



## JCS (Sep 4, 2005)

I had to add some more folders to mine about a month ago, as I've been saving a lot more pics. Now to get to the pics I'd have to go to: Pictures/Planes/World War 2/Regia Aeronautica/Bombers/Piaggio P.108/P.108B/Pictures. 

Its a pain though when I'm saving pictures, having to go through all those folders.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2005)

i still stand by my way, i have my lancaster folder with 250+ images, with 4 folders for modern lancs and profiles, the others are all just loose, but because of the alphabetical order and the fact most pics start with the plane's mark, they're in order of mark, and i have about 10 random pics of other aircraft in my pictures, which i've only kept because i like, it's mush simpler to organise your pics, when you don't have any


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

My way sucks, but it's just because I can't be bothered to sort them all out at this point. 
Man, I've got pics I've long forgotten about. I'm sure I've got duplicates of half of them. Maybe triplicates in some cases.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

I just have Warbirds and then a manufacturer. For Reggiane aircraft I go DT's Folder/Warbirds/Reggiane and then I have to look myself  50 folders at the moment, about 100 loose pics waiting to be categorized, Ive done German aircraft, im just rounding off my collection of Italian aircraft and then im moving on to British aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

i can help with a few lanc pics if you want


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

I dont want hundreds - I only have hundreds of the planes I really like  I think im gonna have sort it into planes as well.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2005)

The guys who got the ride in the Lanc sure were lucky.

Reminds me of my B24 ride back in '95


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 19, 2005)

i have oranised my collection of museam pics by mueseam and the airplane. for ww11 and other pics they ere organised by country, maker, type and some of them by mark. i have something like 3gb of pics. i always take like 10+ pics of the same playiyng flying to make sure i get a clear one. also if they are on the ground i will take 3+.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

At the moment my folders are sorted just by country as I have not yet got around to categorising them any further. I will do at some point but there aren't nearly enough photos to make it worthwhile (yet!)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine used to be organised by "Side" then country then aircraft type. The problem was I had armour, action, guns ...well everything from World War II. 

But they're all gone ...all of 'em. Now I've only got EE Lightning folder ...and Tiger folder.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

mine for years where just in 1 folder and ive only just organised mine into folders.


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2005)

guys been doing this for alot of years and use clear plastic photo holders with punch out as they sit in many three ringed binders along with personal notes from the crewmen or data I have collected through my private research and correspondance overseas. Can tell you it really helps plus it beats putting them in a wooden box, something you just odn;t pull out everyday and look through.......


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

i have all my prints from film stored like that but i am now trying to scan them all in to my pc. i have also picked up alot of slides through various sources that i am going to scan in some time.


----------

